# Vauxhall Corsa VXR Arden Blue - Unleash the Juice!



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Jan, an old school friend had recently had some work done on his motor, and, before taking it to TRAX, thought it'd be a good idea to have it tidied up and get some protection put down.

*Products*
•	AutoGlym Rapid Detailer
•	AutoGlym Clay Bar
•	AutoGlym Vinyl, Rubber Care
•	AutoGlym Bumper Care
•	AutoGlym Glass Polish
•	AutoSmart Tardis
•	AutoSmart G101
•	ChemicalGuys New Look Trim Gel
•	Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
•	Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild
•	Dodo Juice Lime Prime
•	Dodo Juice Supernatural
•	Meguiars Super-Degreaser
•	Meguiars Last-Touch
•	Menzerna 106FF
•	Zaino Z8

Before:










After:







































































^the rear carbon splitter was one of the new purchases. Looks very smart.

First task was to flush and clean the Engine-bay.




























The underside of the bonnet was very slimy/greasy. It took several hits with a de-greaser (and even Tardis in places) to fully shift.

Plastics and trays etc cleaned with AutoSmart G101 and various envy brushes.

I didn't dress it at this stage... I left that till later in the afternoon for when the wax goes down to cure.

After a few thin coats of AutoGlym's Vinyl, Rubber Care:












































Next was the wheels and wash stage.

Wheels soaked in G101. Callipers took plenty of Degreaser. Arches - G101. Tyres - Degreaser.



















*no photos of wash stage*

Alloys (infact, the whole car was!) were covered in tar.




























A clean microfibre that was used to clean up the tar - yuk!










Forgot to take any after shots of the callipers - doh! I ended up 'finger-cleaning' them. A bit difficult to get the brush in you see! (insert pun here?)










Came up nicely anyway..

Snowfoam layed down after initial the rinse.

































Foam was taken off in good time and the leftovers were used to aid the two-bucket wash.










Washed. Rinsed. Washed. Rinsed (Repeat x20).

Sheet water over body panels with an open-hose to remove suds.

AutoSmart Tardis then used to abuse the tar deposits!





































Still trying out the new AutoGlym Clay bar kit... Again, I'm happy with the results.



































A quick snap of the rinse water after the wash stage was carried out..










(In fairness, this had had the 'under sills' mitt in too! (Wouldn't be THAT dirty otherwise))

OK, so, the paints not particularly bad (albeit the defects were difficult to photograph!)

I woke up the Dodo and squeezed out some Limeprime. 3M polishing pad, Kestral Rotary. Happy days.



















50/50:



















Before:










After:



















Not perfect, some deeper scratches remain, but, not bad for a once over!

A series of deeper scratches spotted on the drivers side rear quarter.










Limeprime wouldn't/couldn't shift this, so, left it until later:



















Before:










Afters:



















Again, not perfect. (Difficult to photograph once again!)

Coooooool 



















Quite a nice, chunky, place to be. Felt very race-driver'ish!

Anyway, paintwork..



















Revisiting the scratch on the rear quarter, I threw some Menzerna Final Finish at it and it lifted nicely.



















Okay. We collected some dust/splatter throughout, so, a quick wipedown and it's time for some Supernatural.

In the meantime..

Alloys sealed with ChemicalGuys Wheel Guard (think I prefer using JetSEAL109 to be honest..)










And Exhaust was tickled with some degreaser and Belgom ALU metal polish.

Before:










After:



















Wax brought off with some fluffy towels and then it's time to get out the trim dressings..

The front grille was a right pain! Whoever designed this?! (Who ever it was, they clearly didn't plan on cleaning it themselves!)

AutoGlym Bumper Care with some Meguiars applicator sticks (which were rubbish.. they kept breaking. I got through three in the end)



















Same applies to the lower grille and the spot-light housings. (Maybe this explains my headache?)



















Piecing it together now - coming on nicely.

Glass Polished with AutoGylm..










(Still one of my most disliked jobs)

Interior was given a quick vac and a wipedown on the plastics. Pedals scrubbed. Tyres dressed with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. Alloys buffed up and a final Zaino Z8 wipedown.










Ok, sue me. I'm a sucker for taking LOTS of after photos.. (It's just too tough to narrow them down!)

I might add at this point that some of the following HAVE been digitally edited. It started as a quick "lighten/darken" project, but, soon escalated into full-ball editing. Anyway, enjoy..





































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading. Jan promised me to take me out in it soon - bet it's pretty nippy! Certainly sounds nice. Oh, forgot to say, it has the 'Artic' exhaust on it too :thumb:

It's definitely opened my eyes to the VXR range… Never had much to do with them before!?! A few free plugs to VRXonline.co.uk as seen above too :thumb:

Total time, ~8 hours.

Thanks for reading.

Jim


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome work as always Jim and your camera skills are spot on........:thumb:

Know what you mean about opening your eyes to the VXR range but surely you can't stray away from VAG........:lol:

I assume that it's been lowered a tad mate? Looks like a nice ride height.......:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome, excellent work, finish looks spot on.

Your stripes are improving too


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Your writeups are of the highest quality aswell as your details. Spot on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Cracking work Jim, done a few corsa's myself and there great little cars.

Paul


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Awesome, excellent work, finish looks spot on.
> 
> Your stripes are improving too


:lol: it's stupid, whilst 'striping', I thought of you and my wonky stripes from the Merc!! Grr.

Still, they're not perfect ^! Next time..


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol:

Top Tip, don't use your hoover.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> :lol:
> 
> Top Tip, don't use your hoover.


 I don't. The little Vikan upholstery brush was used in this instance. TBH, I think I was knackered and just, 'meh'. Interior wasn't supposed to be done anyway. Ok, you win


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> :lol:
> 
> Top Tip, don't use your hoover.


use a fuel card or bank card etc thats what I use to use, gives spot on stripes.

Paul


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Jim - looks a sproty little number - good photos to show it off too :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work as always mate!

I'm doin a mates Swirled Black Corsa D next week ready for trax I think. Looking forward to it..... Am I right in thinking that the Vauxhall paint is rather soft like Honda?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great write up and top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, echoing the above, lovely work. Nice looking car as well but those grills looked terrible to clean and I do sympathise. Must have looked great on the car design computer though :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work buddy!! :thumb:

Shes got some tasty mods on there, carbon fiber diffuser, blue SMD dash conversion, gauge pod, Arden Edition stickers . Shes got lovely taste!! :thumb:

This is why I love Arden:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again Mr.White :thumb: love that shade of blue - quite similar to the aquarius blue on my fiesta actually..


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mint, really like the corsa vxr, even more so when its freshly detailed


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

I really love the Arden Blue colour - I think its been around for about 10 years! Terrific work, you have really made it look its best :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work mate, lovely colour Arden Blue :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



Trist said:


> Stunning work buddy!! :thumb:
> 
> Shes got some tasty mods on there, carbon fiber diffuser, blue SMD dash conversion, gauge pod, Arden Edition stickers . Shes got lovely taste!! :thumb:


It's a *he.* lol, apparentley you know him off VXRonline - it's pronounced "yan", but, with a 'J'. :thumb: 



-Mat- said:


> I'm doin a mates Swirled Black Corsa D next week ready for trax I think. Looking forward to it..... Am I right in thinking that the Vauxhall paint is rather soft like Honda?


It wasn't as soft as honda, but then, it was that hard. Average. Could off done with more than limeprime in some areas, put it that way.

Love this photo:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what make/model camera do you use Jim?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Jim 

I referred someone with a Clio 197 to you the other day (white one)


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> what make/model camera do you use Jim?


Sony a100. Brought in 2006 for stupid money.. Can get a super D-SLR these days for similar money.



RussZS said:


> Awesome work Jim
> 
> I referred someone with a Clio 197 to you the other day (white one)


ooh! Was it Steve, by any chance?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, twas another, but I do know of Steve from ClioSport...


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Nope, twas another, but I do know of Steve from ClioSport...


:driver: great litte cars.

197, or the VXR. Got to be in the same league, right? hmm.....


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

virtuall yeh though fancy the 197 slightly more though the vxr is supposed to be fun to drive


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clio beat it around the Top Gear track, and it's better handling and better chassis and brakes, BUT the Corsa is a lot more tunable... 

Clio for me, but I am biased


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome motor, great write up and excellent detail work.... nice indeed!!!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Brilliant work up to your usual high standards, Jim! Congrats!

Lovely shots too! 
What lens do you have on the Sony? I've got the A200 with kit lens and it's a good camera for the money...


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a beaut', great work


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

toni said:


> Brilliant work up to your usual high standards, Jim! Congrats!
> 
> Lovely shots too!
> What lens do you have on the Sony? I've got the A200 with kit lens and it's a good camera for the money...


Thank you muchly 

It's a standard sony lens that I got with it. An 18-80mm f.3.5 I think..? I have a f.1.4 50mm prime for it aswel, but, bit difficult to use that whilst documenting the day - you have to stand like the otherside of the road to get everything in 

Would love to buy something newer - Ive lost touch with photography now though.. All I ever seem to snap is cars! It's not ideal using such a big bulky camera either.. greasy wet hands :wave::doublesho. Looking into a little point n' shoot with waterproofing etc

*edit, just been out in the VXR too. Whart a smart little motor! Backfired and pops at the lights.  I want a toy car again!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks stunning. Great colour too


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Jim W said:


> ...
> Would love to buy something newer - Ive lost touch with photography now though.. All I ever seem to snap is cars! It's not ideal using such a big bulky camera either.. greasy wet hands :wave::doublesho. Looking into a little point n' shoot with waterproofing etc
> ...


Well, there's nothing better to photograph than cars 

Better get a towel for the greasy hands  I don't think a point'n'shoot could make those kind of photos and looks like everybody appreciates them


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> It's a *he.* lol, apparentley you know him off VXRonline - it's pronounced "yan", but, with a 'J'. :thumb:


Oops  I know exactly who he is now, it was his pics that persuaded me to buy the Arden Edition stickers :thumb: Stunning VXR!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Thank you muchly
> 
> It's a standard sony lens that I got with it. An 18-80mm f.3.5 I think..? I have a f.1.4 50mm prime for it aswel, but, bit difficult to use that whilst documenting the day - you have to stand like the otherside of the road to get everything in
> 
> ...


keep the Audi for lugging the detailing gear around, and get a weekend toy


----------



## markphelan (May 8, 2007)

Stunning job as usual mate. 

I'm quite impressed with the car actually - had never been much of a fan of Corsas!


----------

